# SAS - who dares wins theme music



## dannymc

any of you guys in the UK & ireland been watching SAS - who dares wins show on channel 4? seen it last week and was delighted to hear they are using one of my favorite audiomachine tracks the final hour as the theme music. good show you should check it out.


----------

